# I need a watch box. A good one.



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

So I bought a $50 box for 10 watches off Amazon years ago when pieces began accumulating. There's glue visible, the inside is as luxurious as a North Korean departure lounge, and the "pillows" feel like aged newspaper. I feel guilty placing my new Grand Seiko in such hostile accommodations.

I've since downsized and want to replace the junk box with a smaller one more befitting the watches which remain. Let's say space for five or six watches. Five bays plus a thin drawer would be ideal, so I could stow away my one piece on leather and assortment of straps but I wager that's wishful thinking. Prefer real cherry or dark wood and solid construction. Soft pillows are a must. The Omega pillow that came with my SMPc is the benchmark. Display top or solid is fine, doesn't matter. All my pieces are reasonably sized so I don't need any jumbo bays.

Budget $200 for a presentable box I'll keep for decades. Can it be done?


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Check out Volta:

http://www.voltawinders.com/products.aspx?proid=2

There are more variations available then are shown, check them out on Amazon.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Acetimer or maybe Brookstone?


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen. I'll look into these.


----------



## rdugar (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw this, and it seems good quality-genuine leather- for a good price. Different colors too:
Tan Watch Box | Full Grain Cognac Leather


----------



## WristCandy (Mar 3, 2009)

I had the same problem, so I sourced a watch storage tray with pillows from eBay, and had my Uncle custom-build a watch box around it, using an exotic tropical hardwood.

It's not perfect like something mass produced in a factory, but I like that it's hand-made and nobody else has anything like it.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

That is fantastic and surely on another level than what can be purchased on the net or in a store.

I don't think that one can do better than that!

Thank you for sharing, it is beautiful!  

Eric


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I love these DIY watch case !


----------



## Yarvis (Dec 28, 2014)

Nokie said:


> Acetimer or maybe Brookstone?


I just recieved my 20 watch case finished in a dark cherry/ebony finish from Acetimer. EXCELLENT quality of the box, pillows and interior. My ONE and ONLY complaint is the shipping cost is a a bit high. $25 for shipping is tough to swallow when the item only cost about $70. But the quality, weight and more importantly the room this box will give your watches is well worth it.


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with any of these watch boxes/brands?

http://www.watch-tool.de/html/watch_boxes.php?id=0501bz

Official Geneva eight MACASSAR watch box


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Look for a fossil outlet store near you. I bought a rather nice box for about 80 bucks.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

I have this one from Bombay Co. Canada. Bombay & Co, Inc. :: ACCESSORIES :: Jewellery Boxes for Him :: Marlborough Watch Case 10 bays, but you could use some of them for storage of your straps. Glass top because I have some Eco-drives.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

That is very nice and with the 4" height, you should be able to store thick watches with ease. 
That has been the most difficult part of finding proper watch cases for me.



roadie said:


> I have this one from Bombay Co. Canada. Bombay & Co, Inc.Â.::Â.ACCESSORIESÂ.::Â.Jewellery Boxes for HimÂ.::Â.Marlborough Watch Case 10 bays, but you could use some of them for storage of your straps. Glass top because I have some Eco-drives.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

NativeTxn said:


> Anyone have any experience with any of these watch boxes/brands?
> 
> Watch storage box Beco Macassar 10 black velvet
> 
> Official Geneva eight MACASSAR watch box


Those really look nice...Know nothing about the companies.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

I see your problem. To find some box that matches the build quality of the high-end manufactureres OEM cases (which naturally only offer space for the one watch that they were built for), I tried lots of different boxes from different sources (including the mentioned Fossil).

The best one I could find so far is this, it is by far superior regarding materials and build quality.










Bought it for approx USD 150 from finetimepieces.com , although I think they don't have the one pictured above on stock anymore.

Link to their website: Uhrenboxen | UHREN-FAN.DE


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

little big feather said:


> Those really look nice...Know nothing about the companies.


I was ready to order one from that site, but then they told me that to get VAT removed (even though I live in the US) I would have to spend a minimum of 500 Euro.

Makes no sense, but I'm not paying VAT when I don't have to.

I would have ordered the Beco one directly from Beco, but shipping is 75 euro when the box I would get is only $125 Euro (without the VAT I might add since the Beco website automatically removes VAT when you put in a delivery country that is not subject to VAT).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

NativeTxn said:


> I was ready to order one from that site, but then they told me that to get VAT removed (even though I live in the US) I would have to spend a minimum of 500 Euro.
> 
> Makes no sense, but I'm not paying VAT when I don't have to.
> 
> ...


Have you looked thru Amazon?


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep - can't find either of them on Amazon. They did have the Beco on Amazon.co.uk, but it said that they could not be shipped to the US.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

How about this?
8 Slot Watch Box


----------



## NativeTxn (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks nice. Good find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

little big feather said:


> How about this?
> 8 Slot Watch Box


I just bought that one and posted a "review"...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/new-box-felt-like-good-deal-thought-id-share-1668690.html


----------



## impreziv (Apr 16, 2013)

Got this a couple years ago and still love it! Holding up very well, although im not rough with it.
Even got my name frosted onto the glass to personalize it.

Volta Genuine Carbon Fiber 8 Watch Case - WatchBox

Not bad of a price either. Good weight to it. Does not look or feel cheap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW, that is gorgeous...I like the way it shows all of each watch even when closed...


----------



## kimmop (Mar 19, 2015)

christian said:


> I see your problem. To find some box that matches the build quality of the high-end manufactureres OEM cases (which naturally only offer space for the one watch that they were built for), I tried lots of different boxes from different sources (including the mentioned Fossil).
> 
> The best one I could find so far is this, it is by far superior regarding materials and build quality.
> 
> ...


Took a look around yesterday and tried to buy this but shipping costs to EU are a cool 100 EUR and box itself is 99 EUR. Went for a 5-watch Beco from Amazon.de, all-in about 145 EUR. Let's see how that works.


----------



## Watchette (Jan 18, 2015)

WristCandy said:


> I had the same problem, so I sourced a watch storage tray with pillows from eBay, and had my Uncle custom-build a watch box around it, using an exotic tropical hardwood.
> 
> It's not perfect like something mass produced in a factory, but I like that it's hand-made and nobody else has anything like it.


Th-th-th-that's GORGEOUS! Good watch boxes are hard to find, I'm learning. Oops, I just drooled a little.


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

I wish they made quality boxes to hold 24-30 watches. So far, the only maker I've found that makes one with that capacity, in a glass top/stacked drawer configuration is Acetimer. Anyone found others?


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been looking as well. 
Aside from Acetimer ,( but I don't like the multi-drawer storage option) and the 24 slot box mentioned above on Amazon by Watchette that never arrived, the only other alternative is either custom made or a custom Pelican case, which may be the best alternative but only if you don't mind not viewing through the top of front of the box.



phm14 said:


> I wish they made quality boxes to hold 24-30 watches. So far, the only maker I've found that makes one with that capacity, in a glass top/stacked drawer configuration is Acetimer. Anyone found others?


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

I just bought one.....have had couple of these....very good quality, but the glass top is a bit fragile. Ebay .... Search for seller named Timelybuys


----------



## phm14 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wound up buying this one yesterday on amazon. One review states it does come with a pull on the drawer, and infers the top is glass. Figured it was worth a try @ $195. It should come up under "deluxe oak 24 watches watch box".


----------



## Watchette (Jan 18, 2015)

EHV said:


> I've been looking as well.
> Aside from Acetimer ,( but I don't like the multi-drawer storage option) and the 24 slot box mentioned above on Amazon by Watchette that never arrived, the only other alternative is either custom made or a custom Pelican case, which may be the best alternative but only if you don't mind not viewing through the top of front of the box.


After the heartbreak of the watch box that never came, I found a gorgeous one on eBay. It is sturdy, heavy, well-made, and the top is actual glass. it's domed so there is plenty of room for the watches. I love it. Just a little worried that I've almost filled it already. I bought the 24 slot in ebony wood and it's magnificent and was only $56. I am very pleased with mine and recommend it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14103289771...49&var=440511991792&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kimmop (Mar 19, 2015)

So Beco arrived http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0061N6D74/ref=pe_386171_38075861_TE_item

Not sure if it's worth 125€ but seems a quality piece, so no complaints there. If you spot this on discount, I can recommend.


----------

